# Just spoke to my insurance guy regading GTR insurance in germany



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I have been to my insurance guy this morning to insure my new Evo X and have asked him if he has the GTR allready in his system,as mine should be here in 20 days....he looked and yes,its in there.

We did look how much it was and its with my 35% at 1000€ a year,full insured:chuckle:

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

And no,this is no 1 april joke,its reality.

How much are they in other country´s

PS: Its 400€ less then my Evo X:chuckle:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll pay about GBP 1000.

low risk driver, high risk London address


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

£780


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

£950, low risk driver/area, full no claims.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

i think its an absolute bargain.....what does a GT3 or 997Turbo cost in UK,just to compare it

I had a quote for a turbo around 3000€ a year....i can buy a lot of tyres for that money


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

for me it will be around 40% cheaper to insure than top spec 911 or Evo.

the GTR is about double the cost of my 350z to insure, and about 30% more than my WRX.


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

Im paying £1100 but with unlimited track day cover.

A Manning.


----------



## speedyK (Mar 4, 2009)

peterpeter said:


> Im paying £1100 but with unlimited track day cover.


You UK residents are soooooo lucky with track cover.

Just fyo, I have a clean licence and am a _very_ good customer (both business and private) with the best insurer here. Adding track cover to your annual policy is not possible – but you can do it on a per day basis.

Per *DAY* I have to pay to pay (if I bother)... wait for it...














5000 Swiss francs (current exchange rate £2978.32),

so, if I went on track every day in a year I would pay...

well, I let you work it out 

Currently NOT tracking my Exige and saving my pennies!


----------



## Eric Laybourne (Apr 27, 2009)

I pay £735 , maximum no claims , tracker required...bizarely this was with my wife on the insurance - me on my own was another £60 or so....privilege insurance ( dont believe flux insurance flyers with gtroc literature - I have my suzuki gsxr 1000 insured with flux and was hoping for a really competitive quote with them for my gtr on the back of this - they refused cover - it pays to shop around , my other quotes were £920 and £1106...)


----------



## Matze (Jun 3, 2009)

I'll have to pay about 4000 Euro.
High risk driver/to much HP


----------

